# Semi Kitless w/ Triple Start Tap and Die



## bluwolf (Apr 22, 2011)

My first picture post. Yes, my photography leaves much to be desired. One thing at a time. Like many others I got my triple start tap and die from the group buy (Thanks again Joe). 

It's my first try with it but it didn't come out too bad so I figured I'd post it, right? I fitted it with both a rollerball and fountain pen nib because I couldn't decide which one I liked better.

Mike


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Apr 22, 2011)

VERY nice! I've got to get me a tap & die set. This kitless stuff just looks too fun!


----------



## turbowagon (Apr 22, 2011)

Cool!  Now we know the tap and die work!

Nice pen!  What's the material?

- Joe


----------



## Craftdiggity (Apr 22, 2011)

That is one great pen.  I've been wanting to try the tap and die set too.  Great job.


----------



## monark88 (Apr 22, 2011)

I know and use tap and dies. But what is a Triple tap and die? Not familiar with it. Enlighten please. Russ


----------



## G1Pens (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful pen and great job by you.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice job Mike I like the rollerball look but the Fountain pen is my favorite. Your pictures arent that bad..


----------



## mredburn (Apr 22, 2011)

A quick dance with Picasa3


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 22, 2011)

turbowagon said:


> Cool! Now we know the tap and die work!
> 
> Nice pen! What's the material?
> 
> - Joe


 
The tap and die worked very well Joe. I expected more drama on the first go around. It was a slab about .700 thick that I've had around for longer than forever. I ripped off a piece on the tablesaw then turned it into a rod to get me started. I'm really not sure but I think it was called Crushed Velvet. I don't have a clue where I got it. I think it was given to me.



monark88 said:


> I know and use tap and dies. But what is a Triple tap and die? Not familiar with it. Enlighten please. Russ


 
Triple start threads are what are on all the high end pens, to couple the cap and barrel. There are 3 starts on them instead of the single start of a normal tap and die. It gives you a fine thread with a steeper pitch so it takes less turns to screw the two parts together. I'm sure someone else can explain it better than me.

Mike


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 22, 2011)

mredburn said:


> A quick dance with Picasa3


 
Mike, I can't get your attachment to open to a larger view. Is it me?

My wife just got home from work with a battery for the camera remote so I don't have to touch the camera when I take a pic. Then I need to work on everything else. 

Mike


----------



## mredburn (Apr 22, 2011)

No, its not you. its just a copy of your picture and it wont blow up any bigger. DO you have a picture editer PRogram?  Picasa 3 is free and it will allow you to upload your pictures so you can post them in larger sizes.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 22, 2011)

Slick looking pen, I like it mucho.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 22, 2011)

See if this is better:Now thats a great job....Got mine yesterday, need to make time to use it.




Picture edited with Picasa3


----------



## areaman (Apr 22, 2011)

very nice job, love the blank too.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice job with the new tap. I favor the FP nib too, but the RB is nice as well. The threads look real nice. I use Picasa 3 also for photo editing. You should see my pictures without it :redface:


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 23, 2011)

mredburn said:


> A quick dance with Picasa3


 


OKLAHOMAN said:


> See if this is better:Now thats a great job....Got mine yesterday, need to make time to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Maybe it would just be easier to get you guys to do my photography

Mike


----------



## mredburn (Apr 23, 2011)

IF you want download picassa and i can come over and teach you all I know in 5 minutes IF we include coffee.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 23, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> See if this is better:Now thats a great job....Got mine yesterday, need to make time to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Geez Mike by the time we get through with your pen it will be ready for the front page.:biggrin:


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow. That was painless. I just have to post them then you guys can fix them for me long distance Imagine when I make a pen really worth posting. Mike, I may very well take you up on your offer. The coffee is no problem.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 23, 2011)

Let me know when this takes place. I like coffee too:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Apr 23, 2011)

Mike
 Did you thread the outside triple threads first or the inside 8.4 threads first. Others may wish to know as well. 

Mike


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 23, 2011)

Great looking pen Mike! I'm just not crazy about the grip, it just doesn't fit right with everything else. You know, you can unscrew the nib section and pull it out, then chuck that grip and spin it down  thinner, then slide a piece of acrylic over the top of it to totally cover it and give it some shape. I'd put some tape on the threads of the grip, chuck it in a collet, and use the tailstock on the other end, and a woodchuck scraper will peal that soft metal right down quick. I can see by the shoulder where the grip meets the cap threads, you have tons of nice working room to beef up the grip too.  When you do higher end shows, customers that are deep into fountain pens, like a grip shape that won't slip out of their fingers..like the El grande style kits use.  That's my comments...the craftsmanship you put into the non kit part looks superb!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 23, 2011)

Guys if it's Cuban coffee I might even show up...:wink:


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 23, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Let me know when this takes place. I like coffee too:biggrin:


 
Well, why didn't you say so when you were here Get with Mike and see what works for him then let me know, I'm flexible.



mredburn said:


> Mike
> Did you thread the outside triple threads first or the inside 8.4 threads first. Others may wish to know as well.
> 
> Mike


 
I threaded the inside 8.4 first while it was a 5/8ths rod. Then I turned the tenon down and cut the triple threads.

Mike


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 23, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Great looking pen Mike! I'm just not crazy about the grip, it just doesn't fit right with everything else. You know, you can unscrew the nib section and pull it out, then chuck that grip and spin it down thinner, then slide a piece of acrylic over the top of it to totally cover it and give it some shape. I'd put some tape on the threads of the grip, chuck it in a collet, and use the tailstock on the other end, and a woodchuck scraper will peal that soft metal right down quick. I can see by the shoulder where the grip meets the cap threads, you have tons of nice working room to beef up the grip too. When you do higher end shows, customers that are deep into fountain pens, like a grip shape that won't slip out of their fingers..like the El grande style kits use. That's my comments...the craftsmanship you put into the non kit part looks superb!


 
Thanks, everything you said is correct. This was just a prototype to work out any bugs with the triple start set. Figure out hole and tenon dimensions, get a feel for how much "meat" was left between the inner hole and threads and the triple start threads around, cap to barrel fit, etc.

But once I got that far I figured why not just finish it into a working pen. Get a feel for the weight and balance, etc. I actually screwed up and didn't step drill the cap so I couldn't taper it. Although I didn't think it looked too bad with the straight cap. Now, on to the next one...

Mike


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 23, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Guys if it's Cuban coffee I might even show up...:wink:


 
Sorry Roy, I have nothing that exotic, ask Mike R. But he had two cups so I guess it wasn't the worst coffee he ever had...or he was just being polite. You're welcome to bring some though, if you like. I'm sure we'd be happy to drink it.

Mike


----------



## drgoretex (Apr 23, 2011)

Woo-Hoo! Sweet! Great to see more kitless on the way! Gorgeous work!

(Down side of living this far away...gotta wait longer for the tap and die to get here...)

Ken


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 23, 2011)

NOW it's ready for the front page.. :tongue:


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 23, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:
			
		

> NOW it's ready for the front page.. :tongue:



LOL

Took me a few seconds to realize that the pen was in the photo! : )  So THAT'S the next step to pen presentation, huh?  

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Mapster (Apr 23, 2011)

What a pen! that is really cool, probably one of the cooler pens of yours I have seen. Great job, and definitely go fountain in my opinion. The nib works really well with the whole theme of the pen. Very nice!

Marshall


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 23, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> NOW it's ready for the front page.. :tongue:


 
Wow...Okay, Mike, Roy, sorry, you guys are out. Charlie's doing all my photo work now:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 23, 2011)

MartinPens said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What pen?


----------



## mredburn (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow...Okay, Mike, Roy, sorry, you guys are out. Charlie's doing all my photo work now:biggrin:

Mike[/quote]


Let us know how that works out for you.........


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 23, 2011)

hey .. we didn't say the front page OF WHAT .... :biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 23, 2011)

Damn if your editing program isn't tons better than mine....





NewLondon88 said:


> NOW it's ready for the front page.. :tongue:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 23, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Damn if your editing program isn't tons better than mine....



You have to install the Bewbies 2.1 Plugin


----------



## mredburn (Apr 23, 2011)

I believe thats Bewbies 2.4.1 newly released.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 23, 2011)

mredburn said:


> I believe thats Bewbies 2.4.1 newly released.



Yeah, I know. but I don't chase every upgrade. You know what they say..
more than a handful?


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 25, 2011)

Mike,
That's too sweet.  I have to call Mike Redburn.  Now that the hutch is done, it's possible I can get some turning time in.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 25, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> NOW it's ready for the front page.. :tongue:



I gotta start hanging out where Charlie hangs out.  Did you wash that pen afterwards or just put it back in your pocket?? Just wondering....


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 25, 2011)

i put it under my pillow.

When i woke up, it was gone. Someone put a tooth under there, though.


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

cnirenberg said:


> Mike,
> That's too sweet. I have to call Mike Redburn. Now that the hutch is done, it's possible I can get some turning time in.


 
That's what you keep sayin' but I'll believe when I see it:biggrin:



NewLondon88 said:


> i put it under my pillow.
> 
> When i woke up, it was gone. Someone put a tooth under there, though.


 
Wow... all you got was a tooth? I gotta work harder on the next one:redface:

Mike


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 25, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> i put it under my pillow.
> 
> When i woke up, it was gone. Someone put a tooth under there, though.



You are the man.  It wasn't your tooth was it?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 26, 2011)

cnirenberg said:


> You are the man.  It wasn't your tooth was it?



.. hmm ... doesn't taste like it, no.


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 26, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> cnirenberg said:
> 
> 
> > You are the man. It wasn't your tooth was it?
> ...


 
The boy ain't right:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Apr 26, 2011)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 26, 2011)

But he sure is funny.


bluwolf said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > cnirenberg said:
> ...


----------



## crabcreekind (Apr 26, 2011)

I always admire kitless pens, because they are way above my skill level.


----------

